# The Caliphate - a 99 cent thriller



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Caliphate/dp/B002BMLGFI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245770344&sr=8-2

My thriller, The Caliphate, is currently offered for just 10 cents on Kindle.

When Trent Lambert, a New York hedge fund manager, takes a run at the Indonesian Rupiah, he needs more than just money to make the currency decline. Amidst the glory of his billionaire status, he loses the support of his long time friend and investor. Then his son is kidnapped. The ransom: The destruction of the U.S. dollar and the ruin of the fragile American economy. Trent knows he can do it. But the FBI are now investigating him, and he must flee to Indonesia to save his son. On the world's busiest shipping lane, in its pirate-infested waters, Trent, a pirate, and a grade-school teacher, must confront the planet's most dangerous religious leader whose vision of a new superpower Trent is fulfilling with American-style capitalism.

I hope you and enjoy it and will consider reviewing it.

Thanks,

Michael F Stewart (writing as Jack)

Still not convinced? See Soleil Noir's review of my forthcoming 24 Bones currently available for Kindle via Mobipocket. http://soleilnoir.wordpress.com/2009/06/21/24-bones-a-review/


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

So, your saying that 24 Bones is available with no DRM at mobipocket.com? 

Is it coming to the Kindle store?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

And how did you get your book priced at 10 cents on the Kindle store when other authors can only go as low as 80? Inquiring minds wanna know. 

(BTW, I bought your book when it went up last week. Seems like an interesting mix of action and finance.)


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi, Karen, 
Drollerie Press has released 24 Bones in a variety of formats - I know the Kindle page takes a while to be built out. Mean time, Drollerie might have a format that works for you here: http://drolleriepress.com/bookshop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15&products_id=84&zenid=hfqh081alhkpdosr129dtul7s2

Thanks for asking!
Mike



koland said:


> So, your saying that 24 Bones is available with no DRM at mobipocket.com?
> 
> Is it coming to the Kindle store?


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

CS, not sure how it happened. I just set the price at 0.10 and it worked. I did this through Mobipocket, however, which feeds Kindle, so perhaps that's the way to go. On the other hand, Mobipocket isn't recording any of the Kindle sales, so I've probably found a bug of sorts. In the meantime, what I'm really trying to do is generate interest and reviews. I do hope you enjoy it. As for finance and action, absolutely correct, but I don't dwell on the former. Though, I worked as a venture capitalist for 10 years and have a pretty good handle on the financial side, so it is accurate. Enjoy!



CS said:


> And how did you get your book priced at 10 cents on the Kindle store when other authors can only go as low as 80? Inquiring minds wanna know.
> 
> (BTW, I bought your book when it went up last week. Seems like an interesting mix of action and finance.)


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

The story sounds intriguing, and for 10 cents, how can I go wrong! 

Purchased, and on the short-list of my TBR collection!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks, I bought it. Can't beat the price!

Melissa


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Rob and Melissa, I hope you enjoy it!

MFS


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's a trailer I made for the Caliphate - hope you like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbmFFvYb-6I

Get the book here:


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

A review!

http://reviews.armchairinterviews.com/reviews/the-caliphate

Please check out a great review of The Caliphate by Arm Chair Interviews. Now I just need to get it posted on Amazon!

Thanks!


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

In my thriller, The Caliphate, Trent is forced to depreciate the US Dollar to meet his son's kidnappers' terms.

One of the premises of how he does it is, well...it's happening. http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/calls-grow-to-supplant-dollar-as-global-currency/article1207242/

It's exciting and it's real!
[[ASIN:B002BMLGFI The Caliphate]]


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi, All, just wanted to give fair warning - The Caliphate's price is going up to (I know, I know an extortionate sum) of 0.99 cents. It takes a few days to works its way from Mobipocket onto Amazon, but please buy it now if you're interested at 10 cents but not at 99!

Happy reading.


----------

